
Adtech industry operating illegally, rules UK regulator - jrepinc
https://www.ft.com/content/0620c0e4-9351-11e9-aea1-2b1d33ac3271
======
harbage
Paywalled, actual article from UK regulator here: [https://ico.org.uk/about-
the-ico/news-and-events/news-and-bl...](https://ico.org.uk/about-the-ico/news-
and-events/news-and-blogs/2019/06/blog-ico-adtech-update-report-published-
following-industry-engagement/)

